
Ask HN: Guide to Learning Software Architecture - Xtech4582
Is there any websites or books have solved Software Architectures?. This could help me evaluate my architecture against the de facto standard.
======
Xtech4582
Is this way to learn software architecture ?. Is there any good other way to
software architecture. Most of the books about software Architecture talks
about the various methodologies but fails to show sample architecture to
popular systems.

